# ***OFFICIAL*** Yoshihiro Akiyama vs. Alan Belcher Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

****OFFICIAL*** Yoshihiro "Sexyama" Akiyama vs. Alan Belcher Pre/Post Fight*




















*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Yoshihiro "Sexyama" Akiyama facing Alan "The Talent" Belcher in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​




​


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If Akiyama loses they'll prolly pit Kang against him, but if he wins I hope they fight anyways so Kang can avenge his loss. Not sure how Akiyama will adapt to the cage. This is his very first time. I see a possible tko or submission for Akiyama. Belcher got a huge break in his last fight.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

i honestly hav no clue on this one its gonna be a good fight


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Who knows really, I voted for Belcher cause he has more experience in the UFC. But if Akiyama locks in that armbar he seems to love then it could be his. Should be a good fight.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I love me some Akiyama, but Im telling you guys now Belcher is budding star. This kids muay thai is devastating and I see him spoiling Akiyama's UFC debut. He is a big boy for 185, Akiyam is an average size MW at best.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I love me some Akiyama, but Im telling you guys now Belcher is budding star. This kids muay thai is devastating and I see him spoiling Akiyama's UFC debut. He is a big boy for 185, Akiyam is an average size MW at best.


Akiyama's sex is great, Akiyama's sex is strong, Akiyama's sex will trump Belcher's all night long!


ON 7/11/09 THERE WILL BE WAR. HOT AND SEXY WAR.

*War Sexyama*


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Who knows really, I voted for Belcher cause he has more experience in the UFC. But if Akiyama locks in that armbar he seems to love then it could be his. Should be a good fight.


Exactly, Sexyama via Sexbar:thumb02:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Im not sure how well the sexy one will do in this fight. Safer bet is to pick Belcher with his expirience in the cage. Akiyama may have cage jitters and has been recently fighting with a Gi so im not sure he will ajust right away.

For the record I dont think Akiyama is as cool as Genki Sudo.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

akiyama by coco-bar


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I wonder which one will have the more colorful ring entrance? :confused02:


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

how could sexyama not have a great ring entrance? how could anyone in america top him?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Alan Belcher will see Sexyama and get a massive hard-on. From there, Sexyama will karate chop it off and be declared the winner.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Damone said:


> Alan Belcher will see Sexyama and get a massive hard-on. From there, Sexyama will karate chop it off and be declared the winner.


he could "bar" it


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Boner bar.

I like it.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Man.. since this is Alan Belcher.. I'm not toooooo excited for this fight. He is the hype destoryer ya know.

I still predict Akiyama by overwhelming sexy.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Akiyamazing wins when Belcher gets a raging boner and passes out


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

He could always trump the standard boner bar and go for a flying boner bar.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Beltcher will prey he comes out 2nd. otherwise he will feint due to the sexy aura of Sexyama's entrance.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i cant belive hes actually fighting tomorrow. I just hope i can touch the tv screen and maybe channel some of his sexy over to me


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

This match is probably more anticipated then a few on the card cause its sexyama and UFC 100 can't get much better than that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I hope this guy is good. The UFC needs a new hot MW. You guys seem to like "Sexyama" so he better not suck. lol


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I hope this guy is good. The UFC needs a new hot MW. You guys seem to like "Sexyama" so he better not suck. lol


akiyama is a badass. he did have his own grease scandal vs saku but his only actual loss is to a monster kickboxer eighty lbs heavier than him. 

but most importantly.... he's dreamy raise01:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Belcher def looks bigger.....


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Right To The Sexy Parts!!! Lmao


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

That hurt my nutts.....:thumbsdown: Belcher looks good right now......

I got the 1st goin to belcher....


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Tough to score but I take Akiyama, I think he landed more power shots.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

HexRei said:


> akiyama is a badass. he did have his own grease scandal vs saku but his only actual loss is to a monster kickboxer eighty lbs heavier than him.
> 
> but most importantly.... he's dreamy raise01:


It was cocoa butter lotion!!!! Akiyama has dry skin!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Why do people always try the flying heel hook? That almost never works.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Belcher imo needs to stay standing and i think he is gettin the better of the striking.......:confused02:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Sexy looks gassed


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think Belcher is going to take this.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

If akiyama can go southpaw he needs to right now.....


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Akiyama is winning this he has to be. He is landing more shots.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think Akiyama outstruck him in the 3rd. 29-28 Akiyama


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

akiyama by SEXY!!!!!


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I have It 29-28 Sexy..
Lets see how right I am


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Whoa, Alan Belcher got robbed.

Aki won every round? I don't think so.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes Sexyama Ftw!!!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

How did Joe and Goldie say Beltcher got robbed?

It was a close fight, I had Akiyama 29-28.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

I had Akiyama winning as well.


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

There is no way Akiyama won every round.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No robbery, but Akiyama definitely didn't win the 2nd.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

^^ 
even if he didnt win every round, I think he won the 3rd and it was 1-1 going into it


----------



## Rudy210 (Sep 19, 2008)

I had Akiyama winning too.


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

oh my ******* god!! Pure robbery!! I couldn't believe the judges even gave that a 28/27 nevermind giving sexyama the win..... absolute discrace... Reminds me of Bisbings fight in sept 07....Just because the UFC is trying to take over japan now!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I thought he outstruck Belcher the 3rd. Yes Belcher was hitting the leg kicks but Akiyama landed a LOT of punches to the face. The judo trip into side mount only solidified the win on my card.


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I think Akiyama outstruck him in the 3rd. 29-28 Akiyama



are you absolutely blind?


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Akiyama defo won the third. Even Rogan said Belcher had to do something after he got took down in the final moments of round.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Belcher absolutely pulverized Aki's left leg. He was limping around for a round and a half. A trip is nice, but no significant damage was done. 

I had it 29-28 Belcher. Aki won round one, moving forward, landing more punches. But Belcher started to chop down Aki in the second and third.


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

hvendlor said:


> I had Akiyama winning as well.


As did I (not all three rounds mind you). I don't see why Rogan thinks Belcher got robbed. I was also surprised when Goldberg said that Belcher "has this fight" in the third round (early in the round IIRC as well).


----------



## DavidCaruso (May 31, 2009)

Akiyama won on take downs and for every connection that Belcher had, Akiyama matched. He got kicked in the sack and poked in the eye and still was able to hang in there and go toe to toe. I think he legitimately won.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Belcher didn't win that fight - I can understand giving him the 3rd round, but thats it


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Belcher won the first even had a knockdown, akiyama won the second and belcher picked him apart in the third should have been 29-28 belcher EVEN JOE AND GOLDIE SAID He GOT ROBBED DID you guys see sexyamas face it was hideous belcher looked like the sexy one. This fight was the works, akiyama has shitty cardio


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No, but I'm one of those guys who believes clean punches have more weight than leg kicks. Same thing with Jackson vs Jardine.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Robbed....theres no way he lost every round.....:thumbsdown:


----------



## Grindyourmind (Nov 20, 2008)

Piss poor decision. The talent won that fight


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

jcal said:


> Belcher won the first even had a knockdown, akiyama won the second and belcher picked him apart in the third should have been 29-28 belcher EVEN JOE AND GOLDIE SAID He GOT ROBBED DID you guys see sexyamas face it was hideous belcher looked like the sexy one. This fight was the works, akiyama has shitty cardio


Akiyama's knockdown in the third is just as solid as Belchers in the first.

Round 1 - Although belcher got a knockdown Akiyama landed lots of power shots. 10-9 Akiyama.

Round 2 - Takedown and some ground and pound(didn't do that much). Both had some decent shots with belcher getting some good leg kicks. 10-9 Akiyama.

Round 3 - Although Akiyama landed a few power shots, belcher was more active and landed some good power shots of his own and leg kicks. 10-9 Belcher.

My decision 29-28 Akiyama.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Akiyama's knockdown in the third is just as solid as Belchers in the first.
> 
> Round 1 - Although belcher got a knockdown Akiyama landed lots of power shots. 10-9 Akiyama.
> 
> ...


 
so your saying you agree with us all that he was robbed as there should ever have been a 30-27 round..i realize there could be a win with it 29-28 but that was bullshit and you know it.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> so your saying you agree with us all that he was robbed as there should ever have been a 30-27 round..i realize there could be a win with it 29-28 but that was bullshit and you know it.....:thumbsup:


I think Akiyama won 29-28, I don't think Belcher won and I defiantly don't think Akiyama won all 3 rounds.

Despite who won it was easily not anything close to the worst decision in UFC history. It was extremely close and I wouldn't have been surprised to see either get the decision.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> I thought he outstruck Belcher the 3rd. Yes Belcher was hitting the leg kicks but Akiyama landed a LOT of punches to the face. The judo trip into side mount only solidified the win on my card.


what about that perfect superman punch off the fence to akiyamas face even rogan and goldie said belcher got robbed end of story, theyve never said that b4


----------



## irishman0 (May 4, 2009)

Judoka said:


> I think Akiyama won 29-28, I don't think Belcher won and I defiantly don't think Akiyama won all 3 rounds.
> 
> Despite who won it was easily not anything close to the worst decision in UFC history. It was extremely close and I wouldn't have been surprised to see either get the decision.


Please. Coming from someone who really doesn't follow either or really care that much, Belcher won that fight hands down. You just make yourself look ridiculous trying to defend that decision.


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

jcal said:


> what about that perfect superman punch off the fence to akiyamas face even rogan and goldie said belcher got robbed end of story, theyve never said that b4


Rogan said that about the Kim/Brown fight (a fight I thought Kim won by the way), and who cares if Goldie says he was robbed. It's Goldie. He's the guy who shrieked "OH NO!" when Shogun dropped Liddell. Why are they more credible as judges compared to the people scoring the fights on Sherdog, all of whom scored the fight for Akiyama?


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Judoka said:


> Akiyama's knockdown in the third is just as solid as Belchers in the first.
> 
> Round 1 - Although belcher got a knockdown Akiyama landed lots of power shots. 10-9 Akiyama.
> 
> ...


Your biased because you obviously like Judo but a tiny trip or throw shouldnt overshadow 50 hard leg kicks. **** didnt youi see akiyamas face? cmon dont be foolish who did the damage? Akiyama has terrible cardio that was painfully obvious. Lets call him akioneeye or cyclops.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

irishman0 said:


> Please. Coming from someone who really doesn't follow either or really care that much, Belcher won that fight hands down. You just make yourself look ridiculous trying to defend that decision.


That's an opinionated remark. You make yourself look ridiculous think your opinion is 100% correct and anyone else if wrong.

I respect your opinion. As many people are saying Akiyama won the fight as people are saying Belcher won.

I think it could of gone either way but I gave it to Akiyama based on ground control, takedowns and more power shots although it was extremely close. As I said, I wouldn't have been surprised to see it go to either fighter.



jcal said:


> Your biased because you obviously like Judo but a tiny trip or throw shouldnt overshadow 50 hard leg kicks. **** didnt youi see akiyamas face? cmon dont be foolish who did the damage? Akiyama has terrible cardio that was painfully obvious. Lets call him akioneeye or cyclops.


Judo throw, wrestling slam, whatever still gives points. Did Akiyama take him down and do nothing the rest of the fight. The leg kicks were great by belcher but Akiyama landed way more power shots with the hands.

It's not a video game. If fighter A belts a guy in the face but doesn't cut him or make his face swell up but Fighter B lands one shot and cuts him with lots of blood does that mean Fighter B wins? Of course it doesn't.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Judoka said:


> Judo throw, wrestling slam, whatever still gives points. Did Akiyama take him down and do nothing the rest of the fight. The leg kicks were great by belcher but Akiyama landed way more power shots with the hands.
> 
> It's not a video game. If fighter A belts a guy in the face but doesn't cut him or make his face swell up but Fighter B lands one shot and cuts him with lots of blood does that mean Fighter B wins? Of course it doesn't.


OK are you seriously trying to tell me that akiyama landed more strikes or are you saying akiyama landed more punches because if you add up the punches and leg kicks together Belcher won hands down if your only talking punches akiyama did a little better. Now tomarrow akiyama WILL NOT BE ABLE TO WALK and belcher will look like hes ready to get married without a mark, did I tell you akiyamas cardio sucked and was dead in round 3?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Akiyama won so who cares about arguing over it, its over now.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

Belcher kind of threw away that fight... he had the tools to win that fight decisively.. He fucked up Akiyama pretty bad.. But for some odd reason kept hesitating and that's where Akiyama took advantage of the fight pushing forward (cage control)... I'd say the striking were even on both parts..Belcher's leg kicks were obviously effective but due to Belcher lack of go for the kill approach... Akiyama clearly outstruck him with the hands.. So if you break down the technicalities of the fight as a whole... Akiyama gets points for cage control & agression, take downs, & effective striking... Belcher also gets points for effective striking but that's it nothing more... giving him point for Akiyama's swollen face is like giving a fighter points for making someone bleed...ah does that make sense?.. no... Akiyama won that fight fair & square...Like I said Belcher threw that fight away himself he could've won....


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Dnash said:


> Rogan said that about the Kim/Brown fight (a fight I thought Kim won by the way), and who cares if Goldie says he was robbed. It's Goldie. He's the guy who shrieked "OH NO!" when Shogun dropped Liddell. Why are they more credible as judges compared to the people scoring the fights on Sherdog, all of whom scored the fight for Akiyama?


Kim did win that fight and I dont care what goldie or Rogan say but they were right there and saw what I saw and by the way whats sherdog?


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

DropKicker said:


> Belcher kind of threw away that fight... he had the tools to win that fight decisively.. He fucked up Akiyama pretty bad.. But for some odd reason kept hesitating and that's where Akiyama took advantage of the fight pushing forward (cage control)... I'd say the striking were even on both parts..Belcher's leg kicks were obviously effective but due to Belcher lack of go for the kill approach... Akiyama clearly outstruck him with the hands.. So if you break down the technicalities of the fight as a whole... Akiyama gets points for cage control & agression, take downs, & effective striking... Belcher also gets points for effective striking but that's it nothing more... giving him point for Akiyama's swollen face is like giving a fighter points for making someone bleed...ah does that make sense?.. no... Akiyama won that fight fair & square...Like I said Belcher threw that fight away himself he could've won....


 Why in you r opinion does akiyama get cage control when belcher was kicking his ass all around the cage? Bleeding among swollen shut eyes , broken noses etc show damage done, are you saying that damage shouldnt count for nothing?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

DropKicker said:


> Belcher kind of threw away that fight... he had the tools to win that fight decisively.. He fucked up Akiyama pretty bad.. But for some odd reason kept hesitating and that's where Akiyama took advantage of the fight pushing forward (cage control)... I'd say the striking were even on both parts..Belcher's leg kicks were obviously effective but due to Belcher lack of go for the kill approach... Akiyama clearly outstruck him with the hands.. So if you break down the technicalities of the fight as a whole... Akiyama gets points for cage control & agression, take downs, & effective striking... Belcher also gets points for effective striking but that's it nothing more... giving him point for Akiyama's swollen face is like giving a fighter points for making someone bleed...ah does that make sense?.. no... Akiyama won that fight fair & square...Like I said Belcher threw that fight away himself he could've won....


 
I think belcher won the striking battle......he got robbed....


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

did anyone happen to notice that belcher looked like a hobbit from the neck up


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Belcher was controling Akiyama on the ground. Akiyama got some GnP, but it wasn't very damaging at all. 

On the feet, Akiyama may have actually gotten in more power shots, but Belcher did more damage. I actually had Belcher winning the first 2 rounds, and Akiyama winning round 3 due to more damage. 

I wouldn't call it robberey, it was a very close fight (and very good btw, no one seems to be mentioning that). 

But yeah 29-28 Belcher, he showed rediculous improvment and did more damage. But it's not unfathomable to think Akiyama won.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I had Belcher 29-28 and was pretty shocked to see Akiyama win. Maybe the judges thought it was a sexy contest? 

Either way I wanted Sexyama to win, so no real big complaints here.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Did anyone else love the song that Sexyama entered the octogon with?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Evil Ira said:


> Did anyone else love the song that Sexyama entered the octogon with?


Time to say goodbye by Andrea Bocelli/Sarah Brightman.

It's badass.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

jcal said:


> Why in you r opinion does akiyama get cage control when belcher was kicking his ass all around the cage? Bleeding among swollen shut eyes , broken noses etc show damage done, are you saying that damage shouldnt count for nothing?


relook at the fight... who was constantly pushing forward? Akiyama... Belcher came with a good game plan in picking his shots right like those leg kicks especially... but other than that he was clearly losing a the standup when throwing the hands with Akiyama...like I said look at the fight again & you can even count who's hands were better...Akiyama's... Belcher's kicks made up for his lack of hands that's why I said they're at most even in the striking department...no more no less... now let's move on to other attributions from both fighters game that could've gotten them a more decisive edge... take downs?.. Akiyama got that.. Belcher?.. nope...gaining better ground position & attacks? Akiyama got that ..Belcher? nope nada...and again sorry you don't win base on an opponent's face after the fight.. if that's the case than Sherk should've lost to Florian... Torres should've lost to Mazugaki....its a points scoring system...so all aspects of a fighter's arsenals should be considered...Belcher lacked in more departments... if you disagree please break down the technicalities to point out to me that Belcher was more effective in every which ways besides his leg kicks... not Akiyama's face as the reason...


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

irishman0 said:


> Please. Coming from someone who really doesn't follow either or really care that much, Belcher won that fight hands down. You just make yourself look ridiculous trying to defend that decision.


If you don't follow it then why should your opinion have any weight? The only significant damage Belcher landed was the 7 solid leg kicks, and an eye poke. Akiyama landed tons of powerful jabs and crosses, as well as takedowns and GNP. Even though Belcher was able to sweep and get back to his feet, sweeps don't count as much as takedowns.


----------



## The_Nightmare (Jul 12, 2009)

personally i think akiyama won the fight. it definitely could have gone either way and honestly after the first round i thought belcher would take it on points but i think akiyama won rounds 2 and 3. dominating belcher with ground and pound in the second and i think the knock down in the third just tilted it his way. also i would give akiyama octagon control as in my opinion was always on the front foot forcing belcher to move towards the cage. i think you could make an argument for a draw and a belcher win aswell to be honest but i definitely wouldn't say belcher was robbed and i think it was unfair for rogan and goldberg to paint it that way. i don't know why some people take what they say as gospel they're opinion is just as valid as anyone else. although i do respect they're opinion as they spend a lot of time around the sport.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

*Akiyama vs Belcher*

http://pics.smotri.com/scrubber_custom8.swf?file=v1049451cb80&bufferTime=3&autoStart=false&str_lang=eng&xmlsource=http%3A%2F%2Fpics%2Esmotri%2Ecom%2Fcskins%2Floadup%2Fskin%5Fcolor%5Fgreen%2Exml&xmldatasource=http%3A%2F%2Fpics%2Esmotri%2Ecom%2Fskin%5Fng%2Exml

PASSWORD: 45655


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

I had it 30-27 Akiyama..He landed more power shots and he was pushing the pace the whole fight even when he gassed, he was pushing forward controlling where it went. Belcher got some fancy strikes in but he was not aggressive enough, and his strikes were not as powerful (like that superman punch of the cage..spring action, why not just push off with your leg which would've way more powerful, it came with a force of a jab.)


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Akiyama was more hurt at the end because Belcher was bigger, but pure performance wise Akiyama was better, more strikes landed, takedowns etc.

But Akiyama will get nowhere in this weight division, he needs to drop down and start cutting


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

The way Rogen and Goldberg acted after the decision was a bit tasteless, like they took away from the guys win. 

I really don't see how this was robbery. Yeah, it was a close fight. But I had the rounds going Sexy 1 and 2 and Belcher 3. Thought it was clear cut too.

Oh well, and I agree, homie should drop down. He looked real, real small. Belcher's no small MW, but there are bigger, more talented guys in that division then Belcher.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Would be awesome to see him at 170, against Karo anyone?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> The way Rogen and Goldberg acted after the decision was a bit tasteless, like they took away from the guys win.
> 
> I really don't see how this was robbery. Yeah, it was a close fight. But I had the rounds going Sexy 1 and 2 and Belcher 3. Thought it was clear cut too.
> 
> Oh well, and I agree, homie should drop down. He looked real, real small. Belcher's no small MW, but there are bigger, more talented guys in that division then Belcher.


Same thoughts exactly, including the Rogan and Goldberg part.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

I thought it was close but felt like Akiyama was winning the fight. Joe and Goldie were a bit rediculous saying how Belcher was robbed. I remember even before the fight was over Goldie saying something to the effect of, "so Belcher has this won then Joe?"


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Its those damn idiot judges that don't know how too score leg kicks. They really need to be eliminated from judging.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm sure they took the leg kicks into account. Still though, I think Sexy won the 2nd round. 3rd round was clearly Belcher, no doubt.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

The only thing that shocked me about the decision is that the first judge scored 27-30 for Akiyama... that is just retarded.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> The way Rogen and Goldberg acted after the decision was a bit tasteless, like they took away from the guys win.


i agree, i really dont get why they were so suprised about it i had the fight 10-9 akiyama for the first 2 rounds and 10-9 belcher in the third

tbh i thought akiyama was gonna get punched out, he look real good imo though but like others have said i cant see him doing much at this weight... besides look extremely good haha


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

it was a close fight, i thought belcher would get it, but i am not upset sexiyama got it. i wasn't counting blows landed, so i can't really say.,


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm glad that most people seem to agree that Akiyama won the fight. First round was clerly Akiyama's, and I thought he won the second as well. Third could have gone either way. Belcher definitely didn't get "robbed" as Joe Rogan put it. It was a close fight, but I had it 29-28 Akiyama. 

And yes, he should definitely consider cutting to 170. He looked small compared to Belcher, and I don't think Belcher is even that big for a MW.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

mattreis324 said:


> I'm glad that most people seem to agree that Akiyama won the fight. First round was clerly Akiyama's, and I thought he won the second as well. Third could have gone either way. Belcher definitely didn't get "robbed" as Joe Rogan put it. It was a close fight, but I had it 29-28 Akiyama.
> 
> And yes, he should definitely consider cutting to 170. He looked small compared to Belcher, and I don't think Belcher is even that big for a MW.


I am shocked that so many people think akiyama won the standup battle with belcher lol i had the edge to belcher I guess knockdowns dont count for anything anymore belcher to me won rounds one and three. Dont tell me that belcher didnt tag akiyama numerious times in that fight with punches. This is a perfect example of jardine versus liddel with this outcome way different. MY honest opinion. BTW leg kick accumulative damage should have decided this fight.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

jeffmantx said:


> I am shocked that so many people think akiyama won the standup battle with belcher lol i had the edge to belcher I guess knockdowns dont count for anything anymore belcher to me won rounds one and three. Dont tell me that belcher didnt tag akiyama numerious times in that fight with punches. This is a perfect example of jardine versus liddel with this outcome way different. MY honest opinion. BTW leg kick accumulative damage should have decided this fight.


I can see Belcher winning round 3, but I really don't understand how you could give him round 1. That was Akiyama's best round. I'd really like to watch this fight again, but I don't think that Belcher landed more than 2 or 3 good shots in round 1. I remember Akiyama getting knocked down, but it seemed like he was just off balance. He got right back up, and didn't seem to be hurt at all.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I find it hilarious that 1 of the judges scored all 3 rounds in favour of Sexyama, pretty laughable judging really. I scored it 29/28 to Belcher, so was surprised to see Akiyama picking up the win. Very controversial decision I believe, Belcher got fairly robbed I think.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

mattreis324 said:


> I can see Belcher winning round 3, but I really don't understand how you could give him round 1. That was Akiyama's best round. I'd really like to watch this fight again, but I don't think that Belcher landed more than 2 or 3 good shots in round 1. I remember Akiyama getting knocked down, but it seemed like he was just off balance. He got right back up, and didn't seem to be hurt at all.


HMM if so many people didnt say the same thing you were saying i might be swayed lol I must haved watched a different fight lol no for real belcher clearly did more accumulative damage but to each his own. Clear knockdown btw many fighters get up from being knocked down.


----------



## stereobbq (Jul 12, 2009)

no robbery, it pisses me off when they make comments like that when they are completely wrong.

scored the fight 29-28 akiyama. anyone that thinks robbery or that belcher should have won via split should rewatch and report back.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think it's hard for anyone to be completely wrong in a close fight like this. We all see the fight differently and close fights like this one are fairly subjective. In my eyes Belcher won the fight, not saying anyone who disagrees is wrong, but that's the way I saw it.


----------



## PowPowMeat (Dec 28, 2008)

Dude, I just had to reply. I have just watched the first 2 rounds of this fight, and Akiyama clearly won these first 2 rounds. So even if he gets his ass handed to him in the 3rd round, he still wins. These are 3 round fights. So maybe everyone saw the 3rd and Belcher doing awesome and all, but it is still a 3 round fight. Look at Chonan`s last fight in the UFC.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

The first round should have been scored 9 - 9 because of the knockdown but they aren't allowed to do that.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

PowPowMeat said:


> Dude, I just had to reply. I have just watched the first 2 rounds of this fight, and Akiyama clearly won these first 2 rounds. So even if he gets his ass handed to him in the 3rd round, he still wins. These are 3 round fights. So maybe everyone saw the 3rd and Belcher doing awesome and all, but it is still a 3 round fight. Look at Chonan`s last fight in the UFC.


I guess I'll have to watch it again then, I'm making my judgement from memory. I'm happy to be wrong, just remember my gut feeling at the time being a Belcher win. It certainly wasn't a 30/27 in favour of Akiyama anyway, I'm fairly sure of that.


----------



## nastyblow (Oct 10, 2006)

*Anyone else have Belcher winning?*

I was watching with a bunch of guys who know fights and fighting, and we all had belcher winning that fight... totally robbed IMO. Not the biggest fan of his but gotta feel for the guy.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This fight didn't happen the way I thought it would. He actually banged with him. Thought he'd go for a submission. It was an entertaining fight. Akiyama had a good momentum going til the groin' kick in the 1st. Didn't look like it fazed him though. Belcher vs Bisping next with Akiyama taking Denis Kang again maybe or Thale Leites even then off to contender status.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

My pick was Akiyama, but afterwards I told everyone it looked like Belcher squeezed out the split decision. Then it went the other way...lolz! I could see it, but it was CLOSE. Didn't think the fight would be that entertaining. Love the part where Belcher did a backwards catapult of sorts...lolz! What a goofy guy...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

against sexyama? **** NO. 

okay let me explain something to you. and its okay, we've all been new to mma and sexyama once. but the truth is, sexyama is so goddamn sexy that unbeknown to your conscious mind (due to homophobic tendancies) you stared aimlessly and probably were very aroused at his immense aura of sexy the whole fight, thus missing everything he threw while only seeing what alan belcher hit him with etc. In reality he practically obliterated alan belcher and looked goddamn sexy while doing it.

I definitely see this being a problem for him in the future, hopefully the american population can build up a resistance to his immense sexy.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

He looked very sexy squinting through a swollen closed eye!

The 30-27 Akiyama I didn't agree with. But it wasn't one-sided enough in Alan's favour to really call it a 'robbery' like a lot were.

I'd quite like to go through and really try score it but in all honesty I didn't really think it was that great of a fight.

Props to Belcher for the superman punch pushing off the cage with his foot.


----------



## elessarcif (Jul 12, 2009)

yeah I had thought that Belcher had won.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

On first watch I had it 29/28 in favour of Belcher. Certainly wasn't robbery though.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

My stomach said to me that Belcher won. Objectively I don't really know...


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I had Akiyama winning control and takedowns in the last two rounds and the stand-up was fairly even...Belcher definitely won the first round though. I had it 29-28 Akiyama mainly due to points. Damage went in favor of Belcher but neither fighter ever came close to finishing so it was pretty pointless to weigh damage heavily in scoring this fight. 

I can see a 29-28 for Belcher, but only in hindsight...not really scoring as the fight progresses. 

There seems to be a fight every card now that reinforces the notion of a new scoring system being necessary. I doubt the UFC will ever do anything, but something needs to be done for sure.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

I think it was close. Rogans comments after jumoped the gun a bit imo. No way could you call it a robbery. It was a close fight to call, could've gone either way.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

I felt so pissed that I had bet against Sexyama. I saw him contolling the first round for sure. I thought he was tiring a llittle by round 2, and definately was hurt, and gassed by Round 3. Maybe it's all that goddamn sexy muscle he has. Anyways, I scored the fight like this:

Round 1: Akiyama 10 - 9 Belcher
Round 2: Belcher 10 - 9 Akiyama
Round 3: Belcher 10 - 9 Akiyama

Overall: Belcher 29 - 28 Akiyama

In my opinion, I don't think Belcher was robbed of the victory, like the commentators were screaming about, but... What the hell was the judge who scored all three rounds in favour of Akiyama thinking! He must have a man - crush on Sexyama. But there's nothing wrong with that at all...


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

I think belcher won. but you cannot go to a decision in the UFC and not have them choose who wins.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

Seemed like Belcher won to me. I am going to watch the fight again though and maybe I will see something I missed. At the time is seemed very cut and dry that Belcher won and I was agreeing with Rogan when he said Belcher was robbed.


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

I believe the UFC 101 should be boycotted for that result. It was almost a 10-8 round in the 3rd for Belcher and shows how much the UFC will screw over fighters to give another more marketable fighter a better name..


IT WAS A ROBBERY!!!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I had Belcher 2 rounds to 1, I watched it twice and sexyama hit him with more punches they were not hard, belcher connected with more strikes if you count leg kicks and good ones but evidently some judges dont count leg kicks at all. They think a little takedown is worth more than 25 hard leg kicks.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Note to all Rogan influenced drones you can't be robbed of a fight when you don't dominate a single round. Akiyama clearly won the second the first and third were both close the striking was basically even maybe you could give a slight advantage to Belcher in standup but Akyiama had takedowns in every round.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Sexyama won by sexyness...


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

It was too close for either side to be upset, and honestly could have been a draw. 

Joe Rogan definitely influences peoples opinion of the expected decision.



Celtic16 said:


> I believe the UFC 101 should be boycotted for that result. *It was almost a 10-8 round in the 3rd for Belcher* and shows how much the UFC will screw over fighters to give another more marketable fighter a better name..
> 
> 
> IT WAS A ROBBERY!!!


 It was no where near a 10-8 round, lets just get rid of that crazy talk.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I had Belcher winning a 29-28 decision.. But you can't compete with Akiyamas sexyness.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Celtic16 said:


> I believe the UFC 101 should be boycotted for that result. It was almost a 10-8 round in the 3rd for Belcher and shows how much the UFC will screw over fighters to give another more marketable fighter a better name..
> 
> 
> IT WAS A ROBBERY!!!


The UFC doesn't have anything to do with the judges. They are from the NSAC in this case. Yes it was a robbery I think, but it wasn't by the UFC. It was by horrible judging. As Dana White put on twitter last night: "danawhiteufc:I always tell these guys not to leave it in the hands of the judges"


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> It was too close for either side to be upset, and honestly could have been a draw.
> 
> Joe Rogan definitely influences peoples opinion of the expected decision.
> 
> It was no where near a 10-8 round, lets just get rid of that crazy talk.


Your right it was sooo close It should have been a draw, I just think when fights go to decision and theres no clearcut winner they should account for the more damaging blows, and I f88k*ing never listen to Rogan, I thought it was a robbery and then he said it right after. I think ive been into MMA longer than Rogan, he used to be like a noob to me. I trained Muay Thai for many years and im partial to it cause I REALLY know what a hard leg kick feels like, and I dont think judges take them to serious. Anyway it was a fun fight and didnt really have a favorite.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, I thought Belcher won by far (although Sexyama was really entertaining, and I can't wait to see him again.) and when Joe Rogan mentioned he was robbed, I realized how much of a steal it was. Joe would have just called it questionable if it was borderline, but one guy going 30-27 is huge bias. Unless they were purely going by crowd reaction, and moving forward, and nothing else.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Evil Ira said:


> I felt so pissed that I had bet against Sexyama. I saw him contolling the first round for sure. I thought he was tiring a llittle by round 2, and definately was hurt, and gassed by Round 3. Maybe it's all that goddamn sexy muscle he has. Anyways, I scored the fight like this:
> 
> Round 1: Akiyama 10 - 9 Belcher
> Round 2: Belcher 10 - 9 Akiyama
> ...


What are you smokin? There is no way Akiyama had round 1. I scored it the exact opposite you did, because it was clear Belcher had rd 1.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

First off, the UFC has absolutely nothing to do with the scoring of the fight. The judges are not picked or provided by the UFC. Nevada State Athletic commission picks the judges and pays them, just like the referees. Please know what you are talking about before you claim corruption.

Now, onto the fight. I had the fight scored 19-19 with the 3rd round being to close for me to call. So I was not surprised with 29-28 wins for sexy… I was quite surprised by a 30-27???

Anyway, not the most exciting fight ever, but it was on a great card!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

DropKicker said:


> relook at the fight... who was constantly pushing forward? Akiyama... Belcher came with a good game plan in picking his shots right like those leg kicks especially... but other than that he was clearly losing a the standup when throwing the hands with Akiyama...like I said look at the fight again & you can even count who's hands were better...Akiyama's... Belcher's kicks made up for his lack of hands that's why I said they're at most even in the striking department...no more no less... now let's move on to other attributions from both fighters game that could've gotten them a more decisive edge... take downs?.. Akiyama got that.. Belcher?.. nope...gaining better ground position & attacks? Akiyama got that ..Belcher? nope nada...and again sorry you don't win base on an opponent's face after the fight.. if that's the case than Sherk should've lost to Florian... Torres should've lost to Mazugaki....its a points scoring system...so all aspects of a fighter's arsenals should be considered...Belcher lacked in more departments... if you disagree please break down the technicalities to point out to me that Belcher was more effective in every which ways besides his leg kicks... not Akiyama's face as the reason...


Round 1 pretty damn even except belcher got a knockdown 10-9 belcher there was nothing akiyama did that made up for that. round 2 Close round but akiyama got the take down and hit him with 1 shot while in the guard round 2 akiyama, rnd 3 akiyama was connecting with more punches barely and belcher was kicking his legs and landing punches and akiyama got a takedown belcher landed harder shots IMO 10-9 belcher. It really dont matter it was a good fight I would have gave it to belcher but I wouldve been satisfied with a draw. When a fight is this close and theres no real clearcut winner you have to account for the damage done by the fighters, and thats what I did, Sherk was a horrible comparison he dominated the fight. It wasnt a cut it was an accumulation of blows to his face.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

It was Akiyama the whole fight. Anyone who says otherwise probably has type 2 diabetes.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone about the decision being wrong. The fight should have clearly ended in round 1 by (t)ko. How? When Sexyama came into the octagon and stared into Belcher's soul and destroyed it with sex.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

I had Akiyama winning 29-28, as did everybody I was with..we didn't hear Rogan/Goldberg talk as it was so loud..maybe you guys should rewatch it with the volume off so you don't get pulled towards their opinions? I mean the striking altogether was slightly towards Belcher but Akiyama hit harder and in the end he controlled the pace of the fight the whole time, he pushed the pressure when he was tired/hurt. It was Belchers time to takeover in the 3rd and he did no capitalize, don't leave it to the judges..


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

Although VERY close, i had Akiyama winning this one.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

DanTheJu said:


> First off, the UFC has absolutely nothing to do with the scoring of the fight. The judges are not picked or provided by the UFC. Nevada State Athletic commission picks the judges and pays them, just like the referees. Please know what you are talking about before you claim corruption.
> 
> Some promoters DO put money in the judges pockets are you kidding? Don King was in court for paying off a judge that gave that first Holyfield- lennox lewis fight away. The other judge couldnt be prosecuted there wasnt enough evidence if I remember correctly, the one that got caught was a woman judge who went out on a extravagant shopping spree after the fight buying a top of the line mercedes with no known income. It does happen especially in Vegas


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Belcher was definitely robbed in that fight. He dominated the stand up with nasty leg kicks and cleaner shots to the head. Anyone who thinks that judges are totally unbiased knows nothing about the fight game.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

DanTheJu said:


> First off, the UFC has absolutely nothing to do with the scoring of the fight. The judges are not picked or provided by the UFC. Nevada State Athletic commission picks the judges and pays them, just like the referees. Please know what you are talking about before you claim corruption.
> 
> There is probably the strongest evidence against boxing occurred in the Holfield and Lewis bout. Where anyone who watched the fight couldn't believe the outcome. On paper . . . an overwhelming win for Lennox Lewis. But once again the judges called it differently. The fight ended in a draw. But the controversy just started. In fact one of the judges decided that she made a mistake in the scoring. So what does that mean? Holyfield And Lewis Rematch Ordered! What a punishment! Another fight for more money, and another let down for us - the idiots that are drawn to the screen to watch it.:confused05: that was her defence "i made a mistake":confused05:


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Just re-watched the fight this morning, and I can't see how anyone could possibly say Belcher was robbed.

Last night, at the time, I thought it might have been a little bit of a wrong call thinking that it would probably be a split decision going in Belcher's favour (but no way did I see any kind of "robbery",) but after watching again this morning it's pretty obvious that Akiyama was the winner .. I can even see a case for giving the 3 rounds to Akiyama (don't disagree with giving Belcher the last round, but I wouldn't call giving Akiyama that round a completely bad call either.)

The first two rounds were no doubt Akiyama's ... I think sometimes too many people put too much value into how Rogan and Goldberg call the fights ... they both sometimes have a hard time being unbiased when they have someone they like in the ring.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

jcal said:


> DanTheJu said:
> 
> 
> > First off, the UFC has absolutely nothing to do with the scoring of the fight. The judges are not picked or provided by the UFC. Nevada State Athletic commission picks the judges and pays them, just like the referees. Please know what you are talking about before you claim corruption.
> ...


Um you know this isn't boxing right?


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

jcal said:


> Some promoters DO put money in the judges pockets are you kidding? Don King was in court for paying off a judge that gave that first Holyfield- lennox lewis fight away. The other judge couldnt be prosecuted there wasnt enough evidence if I remember correctly, the one that got caught was a woman judge who went out on a extravagant shopping spree after the fight buying a top of the line mercedes with no known income. It does happen especially in Vegas


So you are saying because of the CORRUPT actions of Don King (A well known swindler and corrupt promoter) that the UFC is lining the pockets of the judges? 

Do you really think that Dana White would allow anybody affiliated with the UFC to risk their ability to promote fights just to see a decision go one way or the other? This is an absolutely ludicrous statement. 

Your argument that because Don King did it is akin to saying that “Because Lesnar dominated Mir that so can I”

Just because one person does something doesn’t not mean EVERY person does it!

The UFC does not pay the judges, nor to do they influence their decisions in any way!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

jcal said:


> DanTheJu said:
> 
> 
> > First off, the UFC has absolutely nothing to do with the scoring of the fight. The judges are not picked or provided by the UFC. Nevada State Athletic commission picks the judges and pays them, just like the referees. Please know what you are talking about before you claim corruption.
> ...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Celtic16 said:


> I believe the UFC 101 should be boycotted for that result. It was almost a 10-8 round in the 3rd for Belcher and shows how much the UFC will screw over fighters to give another more marketable fighter a better name..
> 
> 
> IT WAS A ROBBERY!!!


Are you an idiot? In the 3rd, Akiyama dropped Belcher and took him down, all Belchder did was land some leg kicks and a couple of punches. That round was all Akiyamas.

I don't agree with the judge who put it 30 - 27, but I do agree with Akiyama getting the victory. He needs some work though, his gas tank was unimpressive and had he had better cardio, he would have put Belcher to sleep


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought the fight could have gone either way. All three rounds were pretty close and I had two for Akiyama in the end. I had the impression that Akiyama was outpointing Belcher most of the time, but I might have to look at the analysis to be really sure.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I scored the fight for Akiyama, but the whole time I was thinking Belcher definitely didn't look like himself in that fight.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

similar to the Tibau/Guillard fight...this one could have went either way.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Evil Ira said:


> I felt so pissed that I had bet against Sexyama. I saw him contolling the first round for sure. I thought he was tiring a llittle by round 2, and definately was hurt, and gassed by Round 3. Maybe it's all that goddamn sexy muscle he has. Anyways, I scored the fight like this:
> 
> Round 1: Akiyama 10 - 9 Belcher
> Round 2: Belcher 10 - 9 Akiyama
> ...


What Ira said. Belcher definately won the last two IMO.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Too close for me to call. I'm glad I wasn't a judge for that fight.

I do, however, dispute the 30-27 score.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

As someone already mentioned, a lot of people need to re-watch that fight with the sound off ... there was no "robbery", except maybe for Rogan's brain when he called it a robbery.

Belcher has a case for winning the last round, but even then giving that round to "sexy" wouldn't have been robbery.

Leg kicks are fine, but unless you actually cause some damage with them that helps you execute some real offence, all you're doing is just slightly more "offensive" (and earns about as many points) as blocking, or ducking a punch. Might as well take a stick into the ring and hack at someone's legs ... it's the easiest form of offence and should not really count a lot towards points. It's what leg kicks can potentially do to get the other fighter off their game that makes them of any real worth in most cases.

Belcher gets a few props for making "sexy" limp off in the second round, but since he lost that round most convincingly of the three, that hardly counts as anything but an honourable mention.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

NoYards said:


> Just re-watched the fight this morning, and I can't see how anyone could possibly say Belcher was robbed.
> 
> Last night, at the time, I thought it might have been a little bit of a wrong call thinking that it would probably be a split decision going in Belcher's favour (but no way did I see any kind of "robbery",) but after watching again this morning it's pretty obvious that Akiyama was the winner .. I can even see a case for giving the 3 rounds to Akiyama (don't disagree with giving Belcher the last round, but I wouldn't call giving Akiyama that round a completely bad call either.)
> 
> The first two rounds were no doubt Akiyama's ... I think sometimes too many people put too much value into how Rogan and Goldberg call the fights ... they both sometimes have a hard time being unbiased when they have someone they like in the ring.


Round 1 has to go to Belcher he knocked him down with a clean shot other than that the round was even so because of the knockdown it would automatically a 10-9 round for Belcher, unless akiyama was beating his ass which never happened dont you know scoring?


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Poetic justice is served:

http://fightmetric.com/fights/Akiyama-Belcher.html


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Poetic justice is served: http://fightmetric.com/fights/Akiyama-Belcher.html


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

NoYards said:


> As someone already mentioned, a lot of people need to re-watch that fight with the sound off ... there was no "robbery", except maybe for Rogan's brain when he called it a robbery.
> 
> Belcher has a case for winning the last round, but even then giving that round to "sexy" wouldn't have been robbery.
> 
> ...


You mean a baseball bat its painfully obvious youve never been kicked by a roundhouse to the legs with somebodys shin


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

so Belcher attempted no takedowns??

wow


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

GodlyMoose said:


> Poetic justice is served:
> 
> http://fightmetric.com/fights/Akiyama-Belcher.html


I agree with this. Akiyama took it 29-28. If you think Belcher won this fight, please re-watch it.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

it was very close i'll admit, and i'll admit the 30-27 was way off. but i thought while Belcher had more action, Sexy was better.
i called split for Sexy, and i was right.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

As I have said before Akiyama I felt lost that fight, edge for standup to belcher Iam confused on how people think akiyama won the first round lol and more how he won the third? Close standup in the first then the knockdown 10-9 belcher Gassed akiyama with belcher and him trading he never even fazed belcher in the 3rd. Belcher IMO was alittle fresher and out worked him. 29-28 belcher. You cant let it go to the judges as far as I am concerned Belcher took out to pride fighters.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

jcal said:


> Round 1 has to go to Belcher he knocked him down with a clean shot other than that the round was even so because of the knockdown it would automatically a 10-9 round for Belcher, unless akiyama was beating his ass which never happened dont you know scoring?


Then that would mean the 3rd round would automatically go to Akiyama by those standards. 

The 1st round wasn't "even" other than that punch, there was also a shoot and take down by Akiyama, arguably more worth in the points department that what could arguably be called a loss of balance as a real knock down. Akiyama was also getting off more and better combinations. Belcher had the better leg kicks ... take downs for each, and better striking for Akiyama give Akiyama the round.

The second round Belcher was on his back 6 seconds into it, and didn't get up until there was only 2 minutes left in the round ... from there Belcher did a few more leg kicks, but nothing to make up for the 3 minutes he spent on his back.

Third round, Belcher won the first 3 minutes with leg kicks and more striking activity, but Akiyama also took Belcher down with a strike with 2 minutes left, and then another shoot and take down with 20 seconds or so left. So, 2 take down vs 3 minutes of ring control ... I won't argue if that round goes to Belcher, but let's not just discount 1 knock down and 1 take down as meaningless in the third, and then put all the weight on 1 knock down in the first ... if Belchers knock down gave him the round in the first, then Akiyama's take down and knock down gave him the third.

Re-watch the match and this time don't put so much emphasis on strikes that cause the fighter to lose their balance as opposed to strikes that actually "drop" a fighter.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This fight could have gone either way. I'm not upset at the decision at all.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

jeffmantx said:


> As I have said before Akiyama I felt lost that fight, edge for standup to belcher Iam confused on how people think akiyama won the first round lol and more how he won the third? Close standup in the first then the knockdown 10-9 belcher Gassed akiyama with belcher and him trading he never even fazed belcher in the 3rd. Belcher IMO was alittle fresher and out worked him. 29-28 belcher. You cant let it go to the judges as far as I am concerned Belcher took out to pride fighters.


The first went to Akiyama because he had a take down and better striking vs a punch that knocked Akiyama off balance and put him on the ground but never hurt him, put him in any trouble, or even in any kind of bad position.

Everybody wants to forget that take downs count for something ... probably in most judges minds more than a strike that just knocks someone off balance more than knocks them down ... but if that were the case that Belchers 1st round knock down was worth more than Akiyama's better overall striking and ground control, then the third would have been Akiyama's as he had a knock down and a take down, vs Belchers better overall striking.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

usernamewoman said:


> did anyone happen to notice that belcher looked like a hobbit from the neck up
> 
> View attachment 2752


i thought he had more of a steve irwin look goin on










also, anyone else think that his tatoo looks more like butthead than johnny cash?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

GodlyMoose said:


> Poetic justice is served:
> 
> http://fightmetric.com/fights/Akiyama-Belcher.html


Looks like I had the right feeling. Akiyama outpointed Belcher in rounds 1 and 2. The third round could have been a draw, but I can see why they score it for Belcher.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

GodlyMoose said:


> Poetic justice is served: http://fightmetric.com/fights/Akiyama-Belcher.html


wow, that's a handy-dandy little web site there, i like.

and vindication to boot!


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

jcal said:


> You mean a baseball bat its painfully obvious youve never been kicked by a roundhouse to the legs with somebodys shin


That's not the point ... I would probably collapse like a little girl and start crying, but that's not what Akiyana did.

Kicking someone's legs is "the easy shot" ... not that it doesn't hurt, but because it's "relatively easy" (for mma practitioners) to do and there's less chance of having it back fire on you.

But if you kick someone's legs all night, and it doesn't hurt you opponent, doesn't cause your opponent to adjust, doesn't set you up for better striking combinations and take down moves, and your opponent still comes in and gets off the better combinations and take downs, then yeah, I fully expect a judge to start discounting the kicks in favour of the more skillfull striking combinations and take downs.

And that's not to say that the leg stikes didn't hurt Akiyama, as they obviously did as he had to be helped out of the ring ... the point is that he didn't let them decide the fight or allow them to make an impression on the judges .. in other words, Akiyama not only out-pointed Belecher, he also "out-gutted" Belcher in this fight as well.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

it was a close fight but I had belcher wining the first round and akiyama winning the second and third.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

GodlyMoose said:


> Poetic justice is served: http://fightmetric.com/fights/Akiyama-Belcher.html


No Yards go to this website


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

although i picked akiyama to win, i actually thought belcher won by a razor thin margin. i gave belcher rounds 1 and 3 and akiyama round 2 for all the damage on the ground.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm just glad Sexy won. We get to see more of him down the road....and he didn't even show us some sexy ground work!!


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

jcal said:


> No Yards go to this website


Yeah, more or less confirms what I saw the second time I watched the fight (last night I was leaning a bit towards a split decision for Belcher, but a second viewing changed my mind on that ... I think I got swayed a bit By Rogan's and Goldberg's biased appraisal of how they wanted the fight to go. )

I don't have a big issue with those who feel Belcher won a close fight, I disagree, but can certainly see where the split decision could have gone the other way ... but what I can't see is where anyone could really say that "Belcher was robbed" .. that's just ridiculous.:confused03:


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

NoYards said:


> Yeah, more or less confirms what I saw the second time I watched the fight (last night I was leaning a bit towards a split decision for Belcher, but a second viewing changed my mind on that ... I think I got swayed a bit By Rogan's and Goldberg's biased appraisal of how they wanted the fight to go. )
> 
> I don't have a big issue with those who feel Belcher won a close fight, I disagree, but can certainly see where the split decision could have gone the other way ... but what I can't see is where anyone could really say that "Belcher was robbed" .. that's just ridiculous.:confused03:


Yeah you were right, I new he won the 3rd but i also thought he won the first, oh well those leg kicks tainted my judgement trust me I was not swayed by rogan he just instantly solidified what I allready thought. I was like yeah see! he was ripped off LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Judoka said:


> Akiyama's knockdown in the third is just as solid as Belchers in the first.
> 
> Round 1 - Although belcher got a knockdown Akiyama landed lots of power shots. 10-9 Akiyama.
> 
> ...


 You were right with the scoring of every round, i was wrong, i thought belcher took the first cause of the knockdown, good for you my brother:thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HexRei said:


> although i picked akiyama to win, i actually thought belcher won by a razor thin margin. i gave belcher rounds 1 and 3 and akiyama round 2 for all the damage on the ground.


 
your starting to scare me with how much we think alke......

I basicall picked him because he is new and i know the UFC wants him to do well.......

I feel as if Belcher won 1 and 3 and on top of that looked better standing.....at the end I was goin dont rob him....dont rob him.......:confused05:


----------



## skywalker281 (Nov 13, 2007)

I rewatched the fight with no sound because I did not want to be swayed by the commentary and came away with the conclusion that Akiyama won the first 2 rounds.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

With monsters like Hendo moving down from LHW, and with Aki looking considerably smaller than many UFC MW's, I see Aki having great success in UFC's WW division.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> With monsters like Hendo moving down from LHW, and with Aki looking considerably smaller than many UFC MW's, I see Aki having great success in UFC's WW division.


agreed he should def. move down


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Even Akiyamas chin is sexy


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

FightMetric stats had Akiyama with more effective/efficient strikes and grappling, with an overall score of 42 to 27, ten point must system 29-28 in favor of Akiyama. It's usually a good indicator based on past fights too. Plus you don't have to hear Rogan/Goldbergs bias nonsense commentary. So is this debate over now?


----------



## dacypher (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't think that Akiyama won the last round, but he definitely won 1 and 2. Round 1 is the only disputable round, since he was 100% dominant in Round 2, keeping Belcher on his back almost the whole fight. I re-watched Round 1, and Sexyama was matching Belcher blow-for-blow and landing a couple of nastier blows as well, so I have to give it to him. I don't know why the announcers said it was so controversial, or going so far as to say he was robbed. If you were to keep your opponent on his back through all 3 rounds and you lose the decision, you were robbed. This was a pretty close fight, so no one can really say either would have been robbed. 

I just think that everyone was so pumped up to see a UFC fighter with a so-so record dominate the biggest fighter in Japan that they just saw what they wanted to see. Either that or the theory about Akiyama's "sexy aura" could be true. Further testing will be required.

EDIT:


Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Looks like I had the right feeling. Akiyama outpointed Belcher in rounds 1 and 2. The third round could have been a draw, but I can see why they score it for Belcher.


That looks pretty solid to me.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

This fight was close, sure but not controversial!! I really dont see it.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I haven't re-watched the fight, but I felt that Alan Belcher was pushing the pace more and landing better shots. I was surprised that a judge scored it 30-27 for Akiyama, but like I said, I haven't re-watched it.

I did have a feeling Akiyama was going to take the decision due to top controla/TD's, but Akiyama just seemed like he was losing to me.


----------



## dacypher (Jul 9, 2009)

Although I think that Akiyama won, I am also surprised at 30-27. Although some people posting in this thread disagree and say Belcher had Round 1 and lost 3, I honestly think Belcher had Round 3 and Akiyama had Round 1. I also think that is partially why the announcers claimed it was controversial or that Belcher got robbed. Belcher did very good in Round 3, and I have noticed a trend of the announcers sometimes thinking the fighter who did well in Round 3 should win. I have even noticed in myself that it can sometimes be hard to remember the action that happened about 5 and a half minutes ago and before, and to remember that a fighter has basically only won Round 3 and lost the first two.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SlowGraffiti said:


> FightMetric stats had Akiyama with more effective/efficient strikes and grappling, with an overall score of 42 to 27, ten point must system 29-28 in favor of Akiyama. It's usually a good indicator based on past fights too. Plus you don't have to hear Rogan/Goldbergs bias nonsense commentary. So is this debate over now?


fightmetric requires human beings to observe and input data. it uses human judgement to determine the "power" of strikes. therefore it is only slightly less susceptible to flaw than a judge's determination (and only because it has the benefit of as much replay as the human wants to observe), and given that these people are not selected by any sanctioning body, and they fully admit in their faq that the system was designed neither by by fighters or statisticians, referring to it as if it was some kind of omniscient and perfect analysis of a fight is ridiculous.


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

I rewatched the fight, because I was fogged for my love for Sexyama and his sexiness. Sexyama defiantly won the first two rounds. He was pushing the pace for most of the fight, he was in the center of the ring and landed more effective strikes. It also helped that he got the takedown in the 1st round and the 2nd round. The Judges scored it right.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

belcher dropped him with a punch in the first. i dont think sexiyama made up for that enough to win the round, it was pretty close other than the knockdown.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

I know you should not let stuff like this dictate your opinions but...

-Sherdog had it for Akiyama, 2 of the 3 even had it 30/27 Akiyama
-FightMetric had it for Akiyama by a large margin in striking and grappling
-the NSAC judges, 2/3 obviously
-Joe Rogan f*ckbuddy is Eddie Bravo who trains Belcher, explaining his bias commentating. (how come he didn't say anything when Uno lost a decision?), as for Goldberg he's just a moron who agrees with everything Joe says.
-Their was an instance where their was an exchnage with a Belcher leg kick and Akiyama landing a flush clean combo and all Joe had to say was "Belcher with an excellent kick!", he hardly said anything when Akiyama tagged him multiple clean times.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I didn't know Eddie Bravo trains Belcher.

It was close but most had Akiyama. The only thing that has made it controversial is Joe Rogan's and Goldie's comments that sparked the "controversial" thing.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Judoka said:


> I didn't know Eddie Bravo trains Belcher.
> 
> It was close but most had Akiyama. The only thing that has made it controversial is Joe Rogan's and Goldie's comments that sparked the "controversial" thing.


Yeah they made it sound like highway robbery. But when I re-watched....they just sounded stupid.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

I was surprised at how the Joe and Goldy were all over Belcher's nuts...

when they called it a robbery i wanted to plug their mics out.

I had it 30-28 for Akiyama


First round 10-9 Akiyama based on Effective Striking, i don't put much into the knockdown because it looked like more of a slip, and Akiyama also had a good takedown. I had a feeling that this could round could be scored either way depending on how did you see the knockdown.

Second Round 10-9 Akiyama, Sexy had this with his grappling, but Belcher manages to get up and Akiyama outstrikes him.

Third round 10-10 Draw, this was very close, could've gone either way i like to score those as a draw.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I scored it 30-27 Akiyama. And im not on his nuts like 90% of people on here.

I thought, whilst he didnt cause as much damage as Belcher, he landed more shots and was generally more accurate with his striking.


----------



## Wanna-be (Apr 23, 2007)

Fantastic to see others have the same opinion as me! That Goldberg & Rogan stated that the decision win to Akiyama was a robbery, is absolutely ridiculous! 


Anyways!

Sexyama's entrance set the bar for the event for me. It was fuckin' epic! The music fit straight into the sexiness of Akiyama. I have never been a Akiyama fanboy before now - he's the most physically perfect man I have ever seen!:thumb02:


----------



## dacypher (Jul 9, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> I was surprised at how the Joe and Goldy were all over Belcher's nuts...
> 
> when they called it a robbery i wanted to plug their mics out.
> 
> I had it 30-28 for Akiyama



I really just think that they were so psyched-up to see Belcher (a fairly average UFC fighter) destroy the most famous fighter from Japan so that they could go on a 5-minute rant about the quality of fighters from the UFC. They just saw what they wanted to see, but luckily the judges were not so easily swayed (as shown from the MMA bought stats).


----------



## Sexyama (Jul 14, 2009)

Close fight. 

Obviously I'm biased, but trying not to be I saw it as 29-28 Akiyama.

There have been obviously wrong decisions in the past where Rogan/Goldberg never blatantly blurted out robbery like that, though. For some reason, likely one stated numerous times throughout this thread, they were rooting for Belcher.

I wish Akiyama had put on a better performance, though. Hopefully he does better now that he's used to the atmosphere of the UFC. I don't know about a drop to welterweight, though.

And yes, Akiyama's entrance is the greatest. Ever.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I honestly thought it was too close to call, but I totally see the case for Akiyama winning.

Then again, I wouldn't have been shocked if Belcher took the decision.

I think Akiyama could have avoided all of this controversy if he played on his strengths in that fight.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

**** ... i was pissed off with their retarded comments till Bisping went stiff (then i kind of forgot about it for a little)

however you see it was at least a very close fight (Akiyama winning in my books) No robbery at all and no place for fuken controversy

Anyhow; happy for main man Akiyama - that was one of best fights in a while :thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

vandalian said:


> I honestly thought it was too close to call, but I totally see the case for Akiyama winning.
> 
> Then again, I wouldn't have been shocked if Belcher took the decision.
> 
> I think Akiyama could have avoided all of this controversy if he played on his strengths in that fight.


i agree akiyama did not fight the smartest fight, but I still think he won....how scared are you for Nate against Maia? I can't wait to see how demian looks against someone like Nate. This will be his first true test in the octagon.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> i agree akiyama did not fight the smartest fight, but I still think he won....how scared are you for Nate against Maia? I can't wait to see how demian looks against someone like Nate. This will be his first true test in the octagon.


I'm a little worried, but I think he'll be OK if he trains against some really good jitz guys. He's been in there against some very high-level submission artists in the last few years, and still hasn't been submitted. Not to take anything away from Maia, though. He's Nate's biggest test in a while, too.

Speaking of the Akiyama fight, did you guys read that he fractured his orbital? That's what all the wincing was about. Makes Bob Sapp look even worse.


----------



## parrish203 (Jul 15, 2009)

I have to admit, I was surprised that someone scored the fight 30/27 in favor of Akiyama. 
The first round was Aliyama hands down, but the 2nd round should have gone to Belcher. 3rd round was a little tough to call, but I would have given it to Belcher, though I could see it going either way. 

No doubt it was a really good fight, but there is no way in hell that Akiyama won 30/27


----------



## RSSMOOTH (Jul 15, 2009)

I thought it was a really close fight and could have gone either way. Akiyama showed better technique landed better punches and if he hadn't got kicked in the nuts I bet he would have been able to continue with those lightning-fast kicks to the head. 

I scored the first two rounds 10-9 Akiyama
and I scored the Third for Belchar 10-9

29-28 Akiyama


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I kinda like this Akiyama geezer. He's a good showman and quite entertaining to watch. I was pulling for him...but I called it for Belcher. Belcher seemed to do the most damage, so I reckon he should have won. I think Belcher won rounds 2 and 3, but just about.


----------



## NewFan (Jul 16, 2009)

Akiyama turned me into a MMA/UFC fan after watching this fight. He is a tough fighter, yet classy and humble, which prompted me to reasearch/read on his background. 

He is a talented sportsman who has won a gold medal in an Asian Judo tournament in 2002 or 2003(his parents were both athletes, father-Judo Mother-swim.) He did not give up on his MMA/Judo career despite of some severly unfair treatments Japanese MMA community put him through. I'll watch/support him for the rest of his MMA career now. I think fighters like GSP and Akiyama add on the true sportsman images to UFC.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

parrish203 said:


> I have to admit, I was surprised that someone scored the fight 30/27 in favor of Akiyama.
> The first round was Aliyama hands down, but the 2nd round should have gone to Belcher. 3rd round was a little tough to call, but I would have given it to Belcher, though I could see it going either way.
> 
> No doubt it was a really good fight, but there is no way in hell that Akiyama won 30/27





RSSMOOTH said:


> I thought it was a really close fight and could have gone either way. Akiyama showed better technique landed better punches and if he hadn't got kicked in the nuts I bet he would have been able to continue with those lightning-fast kicks to the head.
> 
> I scored the first two rounds 10-9 Akiyama
> and I scored the Third for Belchar 10-9
> ...





NewFan said:


> Akiyama turned me into a MMA/UFC fan after watching this fight. He is a tough fighter, yet classy and humble, which prompted me to reasearch/read on his background.
> 
> He is a talented sportsman who has won a gold medal in an Asian Judo tournament in 2002 or 2003(his parents were both athletes, father-Judo Mother-swim.) He did not give up on his MMA/Judo career despite of some severly unfair treatments Japanese MMA community put him through. I'll watch/support him for the rest of his MMA career now. I think fighters like GSP and Akiyama add on the true sportsman images to UFC.


 
Welcome to the forum guys hope you all enjoy your time here....

As far as the 30-27....I think we can all agree that was bullshit.....:thumbsup:


----------



## The_Nightmare (Jul 12, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> As far as the 30-27....I think we can all agree that was bullshit.....:thumbsup:


i disagree personally i would score it 29-28 akiyama but i can definitely see how you could make an argument that akiyama won all three rounds. i wish they released a judges scorebook or something detailing why they scored it that way it would be pretty interesting. what did you score the fight? i think takedowns and knockdowns hold more weight than people think even if the fighter gets straight back up, though thats just a thought.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

The_Nightmare said:


> i disagree personally i would score it 29-28 akiyama but i can definitely see how you could make an argument that akiyama won all three rounds. i wish they released a judges scorebook or something detailing why they scored it that way it would be pretty interesting. what did you score the fight? i think takedowns and knockdowns hold more weight than people think even if the fighter gets straight back up, though thats just a thought.


 
Wow....you didnt think that Belcher won a single round.....I'd say its pretty even as this thread has developed but if you go back to the beginning the night of the fight there were def more people that were sayin it was robbery.....

Everyone is entitled to their opinion and i respect that......:thumbsup:


BTW...welcome to the forum dude, your in a good place, hit up the staff if you need anything and enjoy your time here.....


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

While I scored it 29-28 Akiyama, I see how Akiyama can be scored 30-27, it was REALLY close but gave the third to Belcher for those nice leg kicks he landed being the separating factor for me in the third round.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

You really can't justify Belcher winning the decision with any kind of logical arguement you have to give him the second by insane irrationality when it was the most clearly won round because the only way to give him the first is if you put absurd weight towards the slip knockdown as Akiyama completely out fought him in every other aspect aside from delivering lowblows and if you use that logic for the first you have to use it for the third which was much closer with Akiyama getting the slip knockdown in his favor. So basically rogan is biased and a lot of people here still don't understand how the scoring system works but that is understandable since half the judges in MMA don't either. Luckily we only got one of those moron judges in this fight.


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

Initially I thought Belcher did win the fight,but after watching it a couple more times I could see an argument for Akiyama winning this fight.Even though Belcher did more damage,Akiyama had an answer every time it looked like Belcher was gonna open him up,and in my opinion won on points.Credit to him because he was a much smaller fighter.The one judge was obviously stuck on stupid and I am not validating 30-27,but one of the other judges could have easily scored it different.Classic brawl in my book regardless of outcome.
Belcher is still young and he will learn that you need to go full gas for three rounds.Easy for me to say.I am still a big fan and I look for good things in the future,remember he is 25.I feel sorry for the next fighter who has to step in the cage with him.Good debut by Sexy.He is no joke.


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

Very seasaw like battle between the two. I was impressed how UFC 100 started with a fight like this. Pretty uptempo fight with many exchanges and on your toe hits.


----------

